# Television Stage Managers



## agentsherlock (May 17, 2010)

What are some of the differences for stage managers in theatre and stage managers in TV?


----------



## cprted (May 17, 2010)

agentsherlock said:


> What are some of the differences for stage managers in theatre and stage managers in TV?


The biggest difference would be that there is no one called a Stage Manager in television. In broadcast you have people like Directors and Floor Managers. Directors being to ones "calling" broadcast and floor managers organizing everything on the studio floor.


----------



## MarshallPope (May 30, 2010)

Actually, I am quite sure that I have seen "stage manager" in the credits for many TV shows, both new and old.


----------



## photoatdv (May 30, 2010)

Yep. And theres usually several.


----------

